# Little Love Chihuahuas - The Blog



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

close your eyes, open your heart.

CHECK IT OUT! 

Do you have one?


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

cool! i dont have a blog, but i've always wanted to start one. im the type of person that would just write in it for the first week and then forget about it  

ur pictures looks great tho! great job!


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I like your blog! Mine has all of one entry in it, from Sept...lol


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

*Sorry for the repost*


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

THANKS! I love when people read them, it makes it worth while! LOL


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i love it!.. would love to do somethink like that! not very creative tho!


----------



## bellas savior (Feb 10, 2011)

i love your pictures, your babies are so cute!! i also have a merel....she's a chocolate merel though beau is the sweetest thing i've ever seen  but no i don't blog


----------



## littlelovechihuahuas (Mar 8, 2011)

awwww! Thank you! He's my little sassy pri nce hahahaha!


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

i never really noticed u have a merle until i looked at ur blog(good job!).i have 3 merles.my oldest is a blue merle named seven bleu-hes 9mths old.second is my black/tan merle named emily loulou-shes 8wks old.third is my lavender merle named bear-hes 7dys old.there're pics below in that order


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

then theres my non-merles.sachita is my 3yr old pom,angel mymy is my 11mth old choc on white female n bailey is my 11wk old blue w/tan male.u can c them all below-i dont kno how 2 just post the whole pic


----------



## DahliasMaMa (Jun 29, 2011)

Very Pretty chis!! I love merles.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

thanx-i lov ur siggy.its so pretty n pink lol:hello1:


----------



## ChuBel999 (Oct 28, 2009)

Awww, can't wait to check out your blog. I have one, Irresistible Pets.
I talk about my Chi, Chuy but also blog about all the latest pet deals, savings, coupons, etc.


----------

